# Rough paw pads?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Riggs has always had rough paw pads (even when a puppy), but they feel like they're getting worse. I see some dime-size marks on a few pads where it looks like part has come off and regrown? It makes me feel like a bad mom! We take Epsom salt foot baths and I use bag balm and paw butter. Any other suggestions? He's not left outside on concrete or anything of the sort -- he's very spoiled and a couch potato. It has to either be environmental allergies or just how they are. Looking for any insight! They're never bloody nor do I notice him constantly chewing -- they're just like that...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

How about Mushers Secret?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unless the dogs' pads are cracking & bleeding or h/s is chewing them, I would leave them alone. Dogs need them to be calloused so they can walk or run on all the surfaces they normally come across. 

If you soften them or try to scrape them off, you are taking off the natural protection that has developed on their pads.

Leave them alone unless a problem develops.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> How about Mushers Secret?


Good idea! After posting this, I actually decided to order Tuf-Foot. I should get it on Wednesday. I soaked his pads with Vitamin E capsules. Clearly, though, he needs something else other than the paw butter/bag balm routine. Hopefully, Tuf-Foot will actually work. I've read some great things about it. Need to find some resolution. I will try Musher's Secret if Tuf-Foot does not do the trick.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> Unless the dogs' pads are cracking & bleeding or h/s is chewing them, I would leave them alone. Dogs need them to be calloused so they can walk or run on all the surfaces they normally come across.
> 
> If you soften them or try to scrape them off, you are taking off the natural protection that has developed on their pads.
> 
> Leave them alone unless a problem develops.


I've tried to leave them alone. He's 1.5 years old and I haven't done too much to them -- I've probably put paw butter on them less than 10 times. I, too, read that it's best to leave them be if you can. However, this is just not getting any better -- when I find bits of his paw pad on my couch, I've grown concerned. But, when he's missing large patches of paw on his feet (where it almost looks like it was burnt off), I just don't feel like I can leave them be any longer... particularly when he's in common, every-day circumstances and he's not doing anything that could cause injury to them.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Grey, Paw Pudding is another suggestion. I use this with great success primarily in the winter to protect my kids' pads from sidewalk salt, and to keep snow buildup to a minimum. 

Paw Pudding!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Grey, Paw Pudding is another suggestion. I use this with great success primarily in the winter to protect my kids' pads from sidewalk salt, and to keep snow buildup to a minimum. 

http://http://shop.pawsandpeople.com/Paw-Pudding-1-oz-PP.htm


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

take him to the Vet and get their opinon.


----------

